# VW EOS Vs Opel Astra TwinTop



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...20eos
Dont know what they are saying, I like the opel Hardtop systems.. looks sweet.
JT


----------



## GTIwinters (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: VW EOS Vs Opel Astra TwinTop (x9t)*

Great clip, JT! I think he said that the Astra is the "winner" because of price and the Eos' lack of handling capabilities. Or so I inferred from the words listed under the "+" and "-" for each car.
mark


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

Is the Astra's top the same as the Pontiac G6's?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

oh hell no, the G6 is only 2 pieces.. that astra is like 8.. it looks sweet, pluse you can open it with the remote and while moving... nothing im sure a will be figured out on the EOS to do as well.. 
JT
That handling issue on the EOS is starting to concern me.. hmmm see my other post


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*

Astra officially is three-piece.
Oh, Astra won this comparison on cost grounds (it was mentioned that the Eos is the better car).
On a side note to the Eos modding crowd, express notice was made that the Eos is more heavy-handed than the Astra. She is a car "for people who do not need to proove anything to anyone anymore."


_Modified by JML at 12:50 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

That's exactly how I feel about the car. If you don't understand the Eos, or try to scoff because its a Volkswagen, then I'm not gonna try to educate you.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

Thanks for the video! Here's the text version (Google or Altavista can translate):
http://www.automotorundsport.d...6.htm
480/650 points for the Astra and 478/650 for the Eos. It was pretty much a toss-up.
The Eos has a much lower and wider appearance in the side-by-side "on the road" scenes. Looks good.
The Astra features of being able to operate the top with the remote or while moving are nice.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I wonder if you can use Vag com to make the eos open when the car is unlocked.. or something like that. 
JT


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*

There are some photos from the article on this page. For instance, here's a comparison of the Astra and Eos rear seat space:
Astra TwinTop








Eos


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*

I live in the US so I have no option to get the Astra, but I would have to say that I like the rear head rests so much more in the Astra. It looks like you can move them down when nobody is in the back and you will get more viewable space out of the back. That lack of rear view is the reason I ditched the toyota solara.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

see here a video test
http://www.autoclips.net/playv...=4560
greetings Erick


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

I think the Astra has a lot going for it.
If you speak negatively of the G6 convertible in these forums, someone may accuse you of just being anti-GM. But the problem with the G6 isn't that it's a GM, it's that it's a generation behind on features and technology.
The Astra TwinTop shows that GM can make a competitive car. If the Astra were available here, I'd still go for the Eos because of features like the glass roof and DSG, but I'm sure others would prefer the features and styling of the Astra, especially if it's cheaper.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (flubber)*

nice!


----------

